
Facebook reportedly working on PayPal-like mobile payments system - chrisacky
http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/15/facebook-paypal-mobile-payments-system/
======
zengr
Update from Facebook on AllThingsD:

(Update 12:15 pm ET: Facebook sent the following statement to AllThingsD after
publication on Thursday: “We continue to have a great relationship with
PayPal, and this product is simply to test how we can help our app partners
provide a simpler commerce experience. This test does not involve moving the
payment processing away from an app’s current provider.”)

------
dev1n
This would be an obvious next step with the recent release (?) of facebook's
Reservations update. Make a reservation, throw a credit card down when you
make it, No more waiting for the bill to come out; The restaurant just charges
your food to the card you made the reservation with.

